# Kurzfristiger Pizzaplaudertermin....



## Coffee (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo Franken,

also Ihr da draussen. Heute rufe ich mal zu einem kurzfristigen PIZZAPLAUDER auf. Denn es gibt einen besonderen Grund. 

Zorroooo, das nette Schweinchen aus fehrnen landen wird seinen Posten hier im Fränkischen wieder verlassen Da seien Zeit hier Arbeitstechnisch nun leider abgelaufen ist. Aber da es sicherlich in all unserem Interesse ist, wollen wir ihn auch gebürtig verabschieden.

Immerhin hat er an vielen Ausfahren mit Bike teilgenommen und auch beim Pizzamamutessen bei unseren Plauderterminen war er mehr als oft anwesend.

Ich sehe es als meine Pflicht, besonderst als Aussenposten ESK, nun an, das wir dieshalb einen Pizzaplauder einberufen.

Und zwar für den:

*DONNERSTAG 17.7.2003*

Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme im alt bekannten Domiziel. 19 Uhr.

Grüßle coffee


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Juli 2003)

Hi Coffee,

sehr schön, ein Termin der mir sehr gut passt und ich freu mich schon zum Abschied ein Mammutpizzlettchen im Kreise fränkischer Veloaficionado's zu verhaften.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2003)

Da mich eine Mail erreichte. Schreibe ich hier nochmals den bekannten ORT hinein ;-)


VECCHIA OSTERIA

Rieterstr. in Nürnberg

Nähe Nordklinikum ;-) (grob Friedrich-Ebert-Platz)


Grüßle coffee


P.S der Termin bleibt so wie er ist. Da ZZZZORRO da kann udn der TERMIN ja wegen ihm ist ;-))

Also wer kommt kurz hier reinschreiben wegen Tischreservierung


----------



## rieni (14. Juli 2003)

Ola,
Bin auf alle Fälle dabei, nicht nur um Pizzchen und Bierchen sondern auch um ein oder zwei Tränen der Trauer ob des von uns scheidenden Zorrros zu verschütten.

cu
Rieni


----------



## nils (14. Juli 2003)

Als Teilzeitfranke muß ich einen anderen Teilzeitfranken natürlich persönlich bei einem teilweise Teilzeitfrankentreffen verabschieden

Außerdem ist mein hinteres Laufrad eh grad beim Onkel Doktor


----------



## Techniker (14. Juli 2003)

komm ich auch ))


----------



## Techniker (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *komm ich auch ))
> *



Wer kommt mit MT-Bike?
 
(Immer noch der beste Smile.)


----------



## amelius (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Wer kommt mit MT-Bike?
> ...



da mußt aber dann die Beleuchtung scho mitnehmen, gelle....

Grüße!


----------



## Altitude (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Hi Coffee,
> 
> sehr schön, ein Termin der mir sehr gut passt und ich freu mich schon zum Abschied ein Mammutpizzlettchen im Kreise fränkischer Veloaficionado's zu verhaften.
> ...



Mein lieber ZZZZZorro,

es tut mir leide, ich kann diesem Gelage zu Deinem Ehren leider nicht beiwohnen...

...es war mir eine Ehre die fränksichen Trails mit Dir unter die Stollen zu nehmen...

In diesem Sinne...bis die Tage...evtl. mal in Mek.-Pom.

Halt die Ohren steif...

Alex


----------



## biker-wug (15. Juli 2003)

Hi ZZZZZorro,

ich kann leider auch nicht, wäre gern mitgegangen, auch wenn wir selten die Ehre hatten, aber alleins das sich selbstfüllende Bierglas in der Abenberger Ecke ist fast nicht zu vergessen!!

Ich hoffe du läßt dich mal wieder im schönen Mittelfranken blicken!!

ciao, und komm gut heim!!


----------



## Hr_Meier (15. Juli 2003)

Schade,

ich kann ausgerechnet an diesem Donnerstag nicht....

Viel Spaß beim Feiern und alles Gute!

Ciao, Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amelius _*
> da mußt aber dann die Beleuchtung scho mitnehmen, gelle....
> Grüße! *


Nöööööööööööööö. Warum denn? 


> _Original geschrieben von Hr_Meier _
> *Schade,
> ich kann ausgerechnet an diesem Donnerstag nicht....
> Viel Spaß beim Feiern und alles Gute!
> Ciao, Mario *



Ts, ts, ts, ausgerechnet, wenn's um's Feiern geht, könna die Leut na ma.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Ts, ts, ts, ausgerechnet, wenn's um's Feiern geht, könna die Leut na ma.
> *


Aber vielleicht wenns ums Bike geht??? Mehr dazu: ne Tour am Wochenende mim ZZZZZorro 

@Alti, biker-wug & Hr_Meier
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja am Wochenende, ansonsten besten Dank für die Grüße und es ist bestimmt nicht mein letzter Einsatz in der Fränkischen.

Viele Grüße & bis denne


----------



## Coffee (16. Juli 2003)

Hi,

also Tisch ist für morgen (Donnerstag) bestellt 19 uhr ;-)

wir sehn uns


coffee


----------



## Techniker (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _*
> Hi,
> also Tisch ist für morgen (Donnerstag) bestellt 19 uhr ;-)
> wir sehn uns
> coffee *


Drinnen oder draußen?  


anmerkung zu signatur: warum werden die leerzeichen gelöscht


----------



## Coffee (17. Juli 2003)

@ techniker,

habe vorsichtshalber innen Reserviert

wegen Deiner Signatur...mail mal dem Thomas (Admin) der kann Dir sicher helfen ,--)

coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Juli 2003)

Irgendwie ist dieser Fred an mir vorbeigegangen. 
War an der Stelle nicht immer der "Franken stellt sich vor Fred"?

Naja, egal. Ich komme jedenfalls auch zu 99%.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. Juli 2003)

tzttz all mountain...ja der war auch mal da oben. Aber das heisst ja nciht das man wegen dringlichkeit net mal einen anderen Thread da oben Hintackern kann. Ich dachte da sehen ihn die meisten ;-)


Grüßle bis heut abend

coffee


----------



## Techniker (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Irgendwie ist dieser Fred an mir vorbeigegangen.
> War an der Stelle nicht immer der "Franken stellt sich vor Fred"?
> Naja, egal. Ich komme jedenfalls auch zu 99%.
> ...


Dann mach mal hinne 



> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *tzttz all mountain...ja der war auch mal da oben. Aber das heisst ja nciht das man wegen dringlichkeit net mal einen anderen Thread da oben Hintackern kann. Ich dachte da sehen ihn die meisten ;-)
> Grüßle bis heut abend
> coffee *



Oki, ich komm ....  .... ohne Rad 
(Angeblich sollte es nur heute morgen schneien,
aber es hat heut Nachmitttag auch gesch...
Und da ich mir meine neue U-hose nicht naß machen möchte,
komm ich halt ohne ...
... Rad natürlich


----------



## Techniker (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hallo Franken,
> also Ihr da draussen. Heute rufe ich mal zu einem kurzfristigen PIZZAPLAUDER auf. Denn es gibt einen besonderen Grund.
> 
> ...



War n netter Abend. Many thanks.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Techniker (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Irgendwie ist dieser Fred an mir vorbeigegangen.
> War an der Stelle nicht immer der "Franken stellt sich vor Fred"?
> 
> ...



Welcher Fred ist an dir vorbeigegangen. Meintest du:
- einen Hirsch (oder Elch) namens Fred?
- Meindest Du Tread?


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Welcher Fred ist an dir vorbeigegangen. Meintest du:
> ...



Was ist ein Thread? 
Ich kenne nur Fred's


----------



## Altitude (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Was ist ein Thread?
> Ich kenne nur Fred's    *



Habt Ihr wieder vergessen, eure Medizin zu nehmen???


----------



## Coffee (18. Juli 2003)

@ Frankenjungs oder besser an die "Biker Boys"

*lachwech*

Also erstmal war das gestern mal wieder ein super schöner Abend. Die Pizzas waren groß udn lecker wie immer. Leider war es für unseren lieben Zorro wohl vorerst der letzte Besuch in der Vecchia ;-( aber ich hoffe natürlich das er oft an uns denken wird.

Natürlich hatten wir auch die Knipse dabei. D.h All-mountain udn ich. Deshalb dürften wir wohl diesmal einiges an Bildern haben. Ein paar davon ahbe ich mal in meine Galerie geladen. Damit Ihr sie Euch alle ansehen könnt.

Und wie war das mit der Gummigeschcihte *duckwech* Man konnte gestern mal wieder lustige Story erhören. wir haben viel gelacht.

Zum abschied habe ich dann noch eine Runde Ramazotti spendiert, udn Zorro MUSSTE auch einen trinken, da führte kein Weg dran vorbei. Aber ich glaube er hat so einigermaßen geschmeckt  

Der Techniker hat uns auch eine ganz besondere Technik gezeigt. wie man Pfeiffe und Zigarre raucht ohne dauernd aufs klo zu rennen ;-)

Nils weinte noch etwas wegen seinem Hinterrad rum, das offensichtlich bei der Post vershclammt ist ;-( oder die nur einfach zu lahm sind.

Zum schluß kam dann noch Tom ;-) habe mich sehr gefreut. Nochmal auch danke an Ihn (weistscho).

So und nun zu den Bildern.......

zur Galerie 


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (18. Juli 2003)

daß Ihr unserem meklemburgischen Freund einen "würdigen" Abschied zelebriert habt...ich musste bis ca. 23.00 Uhr Arbeiten...und dann hat sich auch noch meine Espressomaschine in der Sparda verabschiedet... 

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am Sonntag zum gemütlichen "Schlangesurfen"...


@Techniker
endglich gibts es noch einen Zigarrenraucher...Robusto rules!


----------



## Coffee (18. Juli 2003)

Ach alti,

wir haben dich durchaus gestern vermisst. Übrigens ist uns mal so aufgefallen das Du noch bei keinem Pizzaplauder dabei warst ;-) Sind deine Essgewohnheiten so ungewöhnlich *sabberndmitessenwerfen* oder woran liegt es?


Das nächstemal lassen wir von Dir keine Ausreden mehr gelten.

coffee


----------



## Altitude (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Ach alti,
> 
> wir haben dich durchaus gestern vermisst. Übrigens ist uns mal so aufgefallen das Du noch bei keinem Pizzaplauder dabei warst ;-) Sind deine Essgewohnheiten so ungewöhnlich *sabberndmitessenwerfen* oder woran liegt es?
> ...



Na ja, ich kann mich immer nur schwer zusammenreissen...ich bin halt nicht so "gesellschaftsfähig"...

 

Ich komm schon mal mit...versprochen...aber gestern kam mir wirklich der Job dazwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> 
> Ich komm schon mal mit...versprochen...aber gestern kam mir wirklich der Job dazwischen *



aha...verraten... WIRKLICH...was war es denn sonst? Ausreden???? tztzt also Alti...

P.S. wir fanden es wirklich schade das du nicht da warst.

coffee


----------



## ZZZZZorro (18. Juli 2003)

Salute,

war wirklich ein sehr schöner Abend. Besten Dank nochma an alle.
Der Rottelzama (ojeojeoje, es gibt Beweisfotos:ek, oder wie hieß der noch ;-), war sehr belebend, auch wennsch zum Schluss noch meinen bestellten Braeburn-Nektar benötigt hätte. Die Bedienung war a weng zerstreut, da wollt ich des nicht noch fördern indem ich den Saft erneut bestelle.  

Das Schauspiel was unser Techniker in Sachen Genuss von Rauchwaren dargeboten hat, war wirklich genial. Ausgerüstet mit einem Camelbak, in dessen Innerem sich weder Trinkblase noch Powerbars o.ä. Riegel befanden, zauberte er doppelläufige Zigarrenetui's, Tabak, Pfeife, eine einzelne Zigarre nebst Hülle, Zedernholz, nen kleinen eisernen Zigarrenhalter, übelste Bunsenbrenner und Zündhölzer hervor.  

Viele Grüße vom


----------



## Techniker (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@Techniker
> endglich gibts es noch einen Zigarrenraucher...Robusto rules! *



aber nur die Chruchill. Dünnere Stängelchen kommen mir nicht in die Tüte 
ich bevorzuge dominikanische Tabake,die san milder. Zur not tun es auch kubanische (Romeo y Juliette)


@ Admin:
Vorschlag : N rauchender Smile


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Juli 2003)

Hi,
hab mir erlaubt aus meinen und Coffee's Fotos ne kleine ZZZorro-Abschied-Fotolovestory zu basten.

Zorro-Abschiedsessen 

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Coffee (23. Juli 2003)

Klasse All-mountain..wirklich super..sowas solltest du in Zukunft bei jeder Ausfahrt/Pizzaplauder machen ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (23. Juli 2003)

Hab ich ja wieder was verpasst...


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Hab ich ja wieder was verpasst... *



Hast Du auch nen Klappstuhl für Deine Cigars???


----------



## Altitude (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Hast Du auch nen Klappstuhl für Deine Cigars???  *



Nein, ich schaffe es gerade noch, meine Zigarre (auch die langen Formante) in der Hand zu halten...


----------



## Techniker (25. Juli 2003)

das stühlchen ist für die elegante art des rauchens 



> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Hast Du auch nen Klappstuhl für Deine Cigars???  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Hi,
> hab mir erlaubt aus meinen und Coffee's Fotos ne kleine ZZZorro-Abschied-Fotolovestory zu basten.
> 
> ...



Bestens, nachdem ich mir nun wieder nen Netzanschluss hab legen lassen, konntsch mer die Bildla's gerade ansehen. Schon schick. Nur zu dumm, dass der Biker sein Storck dann doch noch benötigt hat, geteilt hatten mer des ja schon.   

Viele Grüße aus Neubrandenburg


----------



## eL (29. Juli 2003)

na zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzorro wieder daheim ;-)))))
samma kanns sein das dich zuhause keiner mehr versteht und du dringend nen sprachkurs brauchst????? das frängische haste voll wegg


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Juli 2003)

Salute El,

jepp bin wieder daheeme. Aber ne nen Sprachkurs brauch ich net. Ein paar Tage noch und ich hab die typisch mecklenburgische Schweiger-Kommunikation wieder drauf. ;-)  Allerdings wurd ich  schon drauf hingewiesen, dass hier oben "vernünftig" gesprochen wird.


----------

